# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Reddit Users Debating Whether Thingiverse Can Censor 3D Content Names

## Brian_Krassenstein

If you go to Thingiverse and search for 'dickbutt' you may be surprised that there are 0 results. Others were as well and this started a firestorm of conversation on reddit regarding the rights of Thingiverse to censor such content. The revelation that the content hadn't actually been censored didn't impede the argument but it does pave the way for future opinions should Thingiverse ever decide to draw lines in the sand based on moral objections to designs. Read more at 3DPrint.com: http://3dprint.com/117903/3d-printing-censorship/

----------


## ServiceXp

LOL, why is it that people have a problem with rules?  I just don't get it; if you don't like the rules (whatever they are) that the owners have placed on their sandbox, go build your own to play in.

----------


## curious aardvark

so, reddit - a thing I've never heard of. 
Is complaining that thingiverse hasn't censored a search, because reddit believes that thingiverse should censor searches so reddit (a thing I've never heard of) can then take the moral highground when complaining that thingiverse censors searches - even though thingiverse does not censor searches. 

And this is a valid topic on 3dprint.com ? 

Now tell me if I'm wrong on this brian - but you do seem to be overly fond of threads dealing with butt plugs. Hey, I don't give a damn if that's your thing, each to their own. 

But in what universe is an argument about something that didn't actually happen on some website nobody's ever heard of - a suitable 3d printing topic ?

Or was it just an excuse to show your buttplug themed chess set ?
I pity the poor bastard who tries to pick the knight up using just his bottom.

----------


## STRYKR

> so, reddit - a thing I've never heard of. 
> Is complaining that thingiverse hasn't censored a search, because reddit believes that thingiverse should censor searches so reddit (a thing I've never heard of) can then take the moral highground when complaining that thingiverse censors searches - even though thingiverse does not censor searches. 
> 
> And this is a valid topic on 3dprint.com ? 
> 
> Now tell me if I'm wrong on this brian - but you do seem to be overly fond of threads dealing with butt plugs. Hey, I don't give a damn if that's your thing, each to their own. 
> 
> But in what universe is an argument about something that didn't actually happen on some website nobody's ever heard of - a suitable 3d printing topic ?
> 
> ...


Not trying to shoot you down but Reddit is a very well known and popular online forum based website.  It's actually a pretty neat site and, of its many groups, has some very good collections of DIY users that you might find interesting.

----------


## ServiceXp

Aardvark, I think you've been under rocks too long looking for termites..  :Stick Out Tongue:  Reddit is YUGE! (best Trump impression I could muster..) You do know who Trump is right?

I think his post is relevant, it pertains to a 3D object exchange site that millions use, even though the complaint is somewhat hypothetical in nature.

----------


## curious aardvark

nope never heard of it. And aprt from you guys - I'm certain that nobody I know has ever heard of it either. 
I use the internet for things I need or am interested in. I don't waste time randomly looking up stuff on google. And I don't do social networking - why would you ????? 
Seriously what is the point of twitter ? And facebook is just annoying.

And how can an argument about something that did not happen - be relevant to anything. 

How can you argue about censorship where no censorship has taken place ? 
Why would you even bother - plenty of things that have actually happened that are worth arguing about.

And yes I am aware that thingiverse bashing is a popular pastime. Personally I think it's a great resource - even if you can't download a model of a 'dickbutt'. 
Hell that isn't even a real thing - why would anyone be surprised when a made up word wasn't an actual existing thing. 
These reddit people must have way more spare time on their hands than I do :-) 

I notice you all kept quiet on the butt plug front - could there be  a connection between people who have heard of reddit and increased butt plug usage ? 
Possibly worth an argument.
;-)

----------


## Davo

This reminds me of the posts about HP making an announcement that they would, in the future, be making an announcement.

http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...cement-in-June

----------


## ServiceXp

> This reminds me of the posts about HP making an announcement that they would, in the future, be making an announcement.
> 
> http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.p...cement-in-June


LOL That was funny!

----------


## curious aardvark

yeah - even at the tct show last september all they had were a bunch of modesl supposedly made by a machine. But no actual sight or presence of an actual machine.

----------


## STRYKR

Seriously dude, there's no need to hate on it and all that social media stuff.  The link below hosts all sorts of projects and stuff far more reaching that just IOT.  I mean you can ignore it if you want to but it's a legitimate website and its users do have a valid point about where moral opinions about certain models interfere with the spirit of 3D printing and sharing files.  I don't really care if Thingiverse says they don't want to host a model they find morally repulsive but there should be room for discussion and a more clear definition of what they will or won't allow on their site.
https://www.reddit.com/r/DIY/

----------


## VapeTechnologies

There's a first time for everything, they said. 

And I just witnessed for the first time, someone online who has not heard of Reddit.

 Don't quote me on this, but I do believe Reddit is somewhere in the top 5 largest and most active sites on the internet. 

Also, that negativity from the curious one... alllll that negativity! Christ I feel bad for your wife (given she's still around..)

----------


## Feign

> so, reddit - a thing I've never heard of.


I envy you for this...  I really do.

As for the rest of this, I have to agree that a story about Reddit being offended is about as informative as one about 4chan being offensive.
Either one of those is about as informative as a story about water remaining wet and outer space being a relatively large area.

That said this subject has gotten a lot of communicative energy that probably should be spent on more worthwhile subjects.

----------


## Wolfie

I don't agree with the censoring.  Silly at best and creates ill will.

But I support Thing's choice to censor what they feel doesn't belong on THEIR website.  Its not YOUR website.  Its THEIR website.  THEY get to choose what appears there whether you like it or not.  When YOU write your own website then YOU can choose what goes there.  Until then, live with what Thing wants on their site.

----------

